# Need to vent AGAIN (long)



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Seems like I have problems with other people watching/caring for Louis. I need to vent again. I've posted a previous incident in a past post back in April: (http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17090)

Anyway, it was our wedding anniversary this weekend. We had been talking about getting away for the weekend at a Bed and Breakfast to celebrate. I was nervous about it because I hate leaving Louis in someone else's care because I feel like it ends up in disaster, as it did when I asked my cousin to stop by the house to let him out to potty.

I figured I need to let go of my fears about Louis, book the B&B, and have a good time. I asked my friend if she could watch my dogs for two days (Friday and Saturday) at her house. She does have six large dogs in her house already, but I've visited several times with my dogs and it wasn't bad.

Louis is a shy, fearful dog - who isn't potty trained. That is why I worry so much about him with other people. He will not go for strangers (even though he's met my friend several times at her home and my home), so although he was taken out in the backyard and walked, he would still not go. And then he would pee in the house. I do want to curb the amount of times he pees inside a home (whether mine or someone else's) because it encourages his desire to pee where ever and when ever he wants. I was told he peed several times in the house AND even in his crate. Peeing in his crate gets me cause he's never done that with me at my house. Maybe that scenario was too overwhelming for him with that many dogs? Who knows.

I also told my friend to tell her husband not to let Louis out off leash. He will NOT stay with any stranger, or even my husband for that matter, and WILL wander off. He will ONLY stay close to me off leash. She didn't tell him because she didn't think her husband would let him outside, but she did mention before she left to run errands, that if he took him out to have him leashed. I guess her husband thought Louis had to pee, so he let him out in the garage, thinking he'll stay close because Louis follows him everywhere in the house. Louis wandered off and he couldn't get him to come back. My friend's husband had a friend over and they chased him into the garage and cornered him. They were trying to keep him from running again and so the guy grabbed Louis as Louis tried to slip by and Louis BIT him. Mind you, Louis is very nervous with strangers, and afraid of men.

Louis bit hard enough to break the skin. When I went to pick up the dogs, my friend wasn't there, but her husband and his friend were there and didn't tell me about the incident! She told me about it later. When she told me I wasn't upset, but then the more I thought about it, the more pissed I got. People have told me that "Oh, your dog is a nervous dog? I bet you he will bite someone in no time." It's upsetting to hear your dog bit someone. It's also annoying how dumb people can be and not able to read a dog's body language to avoid getting bitten. I was told that the guy who got bit does not have dogs so he didn't know what he was doing. But let's say Louis was a giant Rottweiler - would he have just swooped in and grabbed him?? What makes people think it's okay to pick up or grab little dogs? And of course he'll probably brush off getting bit as no big deal cause Louis is a small dog - but I find any bite to a person by a dog unacceptable. This mess could have been avoided, and I should have been more clear about my instructions to her husband.

I originally planned to have my dogs stay at my friends house for a week when my husband and I go on vacation in a month. Now I'm not so sure. I'm okay with her watching my other dog (he has no problems there), but Louis just needs more individual attention. I was thinking about boarding him, but who's to say that boarding will be any better? I'm also looking into a pet sitter. Has anyone had good experiences with pet sitters staying in your home? I'm nervous about the in-home pet sitting idea. But I need some solutions on what to do with Louis when we go on vacation so I don't die of anxiety worrying about him!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would get a professional in whatever form. And give them a heads up on his behavior. With friends like you've described, who needs enemies. .


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> I would get a professional in whatever form. And give them a heads up on his behavior. With friends like you've described, who needs enemies. .


That's why I was looking into boarding or in-home pet sitting. I am leaning more towards in-home pet sitting because Louis will get individual attention 24/7 (of course if the pet sitter has to step out he will be crated), and he will be in a setting that is comfortable to him.

I've never used pet sitting services and just nervous that they'll actually follow my directions. The other option is to *maybe* let another friend watch him at his place but I don't know. I feel he will still have problems there no matter how good the intentions are of some people.

Another option, that I don't really care for, is to have a friend stay at our house for the week. It's just all our friends have busy lives of their own so tough for them to stay at our house just to focus on one dog. I've had a friend watch my dog (before I had Louis) and directions were still not followed. Why is it so hard for people to follow instructions?!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

in house pet sitter would be my choice then.


----------



## hottubecake (Jul 28, 2010)

Find a good kennel. They are used to all kinds of dogs. I would never expect someone with 6 large dogs to take on 2 more, with one not even house broken.
And I would never want anyone staying in my house, that's just me...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's definitely something to consider . If you do get a housesitter make sure of their credentials ie. security records. The best thing about in home sitter, is that it is a lot less stressful on the dog generally being in their own quiet environment.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you thought about traveling with Louis. he's not a big dog.

My dogs don't do well away from their home. someone always comes to stay with them. and I have a great professional dog walker, who walks them either in the neighborhood or off leash, which ever I request.

as for the behaviors and pot training, you owe it to Louis to sort them out. I know you know he is shy and fearful, you don't know why. 

I want you know that I know how you feel. My big female anatolian, when she was 18 months, and her instincts start to blossom, while barking her face off at a neighborhood walk on leash, she bit me. twice. inner thigh. didn't break skin, two different incidences, both while I was correcting her for her behavior. I got a trainer (again) and worked on it. that was yrs ago, she's 8 now, and does not do that anymore. Our bond is stronger b/c of it. **** happens. but don't let it keep happening. you have the power to change future outcomes for the better.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sprorchid said:


> Have you thought about traveling with Louis. he's not a big dog.
> 
> My dogs don't do well away from their home. someone always comes to stay with them. and I have a great professional dog walker, who walks them either in the neighborhood or off leash, which ever I request.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Jacqueline. Yep that's the danger of "corrections".


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

I take my dogs to Camp Bow Wow occasionally for doggie day care. That business (I think it's a franchise) also has in-home care. You can hire someone to come and stay, or come and check in with your dogs, walk them, etc. They also have web cam access, so depending on how much time you wanted to devote to it, you could watch your doggies from your vacation. I know friends mean well, but sometimes paying a stranger to do a job where YOU'RE THE BOSS is a lot more effective. Yes it is more expensive than other options, but the peace of mind is sooo worth it to me.

My last dog was nervous and didn't like other dogs. Through word of mouth I heard about this gal that did in-home doggie care. She was a dream. She stayed at my house, watered my plants, took my dog for hikes and drives for $20/day (of course I tipped generously, because I always wanted to be the #1 person on her list!). I will never find that kind of sweet deal again! But maybe you can - but I would resist using a friend or family member.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Louis's potty training was going really well at MY house. That is why I find it so important to not let him slip. I even got him bell-trained! He may not ring the bell all the time, but we are still working on it. I haven't had an accident in the house in a while, but still wouldn't call him potty trained.

I find it strange that he won't go for strangers, and even when I picked him up from the handler she said "Oh he's not used to going on a leash." But he pottied on a leash just fine, and this was when I was a stranger to him. So I know it's possible - I just think that the right person has to take him out. 

I do feel iffy about someone being in my home, but people use housecleaners all the time, they are in people's homes and most people don't have a problem with this. Of course I will thoroughly interview the pet sitter to make sure she is the right fit (key word: She, I only want a female sitter so Louis won't be scared).

I would totally take Louis with me on vacation but I'm going on a cruise! They don't allow pets. I've taken him with me on all other trips (road trips). My husband knows how I worry about Louis so he found a B&B for our anniversary that was pet friendly but they were booked (they were the only pet friendly one). The one we chose did not allow pets. I wanted my friend to watch him for two days just to see how he would do (not well obviously).

I agree paying a stranger gets what you want better than asking a favor from family or friends.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*Holy Crap*

I just got a quote for in-home "round-the-clock" pet sitting service (someone to stay at my house all day for a week) - it's $125 PER DAY! eep! I don't have that kind of money. Maybe I should look into boarding instead.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always board at the Vet I have the Elderly blind dog who needs meds and special eye care. I have always felt it just is not fair to him or a sitter, its just too much responsibility and not for a non-professional. 

Friends and family members mean well but no one will take care of Louis like you, at least at the Vet or a boarding place he will be safe and get his needs met. All my guys love to board at the Vet and the kennel staff have their favorites.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Eek is right. I obviously haven't paid for the in-home service for awhile! I think the other posters are right though, use a good reputable boarding facility. They have been so many new ones cropping up around my area in the last few years. I agree though, the in-home service would probably put your Louis at ease and let him be most himself. But like someone else said, at a boarding facility at least you know he would be safe and his needs would be met.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I would need several visits or someone round-the-clock for the in-home service. This adds up to $$$. The $125/day quote was from an actual pet sitting business. Maybe I could try someone who does pet sitting on the side. The only thing I don't feel comfortable with is you get college kids wanting to make money, who I'm sure love animals, but aren't "professionals." I'd rather have a legitimate business who is certified, bonded, and insured. I will have to really nit-pick candidates if I go that route.

I was looking into boarding, and there is a facility near my house that I like, so far from the way their website looks and how they run their business, at least from the grooming side (I once applied for a job there). I have taken a tour of their place and it is very clean. The boarding, daycare, and grooming is attached to a vet. I will interview them to see if they mesh with what I want.

I can either board just Louis or both Louis and Leroy (my poodle). Of course boarding just Louis will be cheaper. I was thinking of boarding my other dog with Louis just for Louis's comfort. But if I board both, I can place them in the same kennel. Do you think this is a good idea or bad? From a potty training standpoint? Or should I put him in a smaller kennel by himself? If I board Louis, should I get the one-on-one playtime (it's 30 minutes) or what? Will that be good for socialization if I asked for someone gentle who is familiar with shy dogs? I don't want him isolated or anything, I just know he will NOT do well in a group play setting. I have so many questions when it comes to boarding a dog. I've only boarded my cats before, but cats are easy. You just place them in the cat sanctuary and change the litterbox.

I've attached some pics of Louis and Leroy. I know Louis doesn't want to admit it, but he loves his brother. Here they are in a crate that's not even their own! The crate door is left open and they just walked in for a nap. (these pics were from my friend's house from this weekend)


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

*I really feel for you...*

I really felt for you as I read your post. Without boring folks to tears, I want you to know how I struggle with going away due to my worries about my furry kids and my concern about competent care in my absence.

If I could be so bold, let me say DO NOT GIVE UP, search around, interview people and you will find the best fit/person for Louis. Without boring people with details, I have FIVE animals now. My two "soon-to-be" 13 year old dogs, Rudy and Tigger, and our 11 year old cat, Rex are happy with a professional dog sitter who comes into our home 3-4 times/day in our absence at the tune of $20.00 per visit...extra for weekends and holidays. Tigger had an FCE approximately 2 years ago, so I refuse to kennel him. Our sitter is costly but the dogs and Rex love here. I feel better knowing they stay cozy in our home during our absence.

Now, Ernie our new beloved Havanese and Enzio, our demonic cat get kenneled at a lodge that is about 20 miles from our home. Enzio has issues with our dog sitter and she is unhappy watching Enzio, thus the kennel. Ernie requires too much care currently 'cause he is a puppy and our dog sitter feels she cannot properly care for him in our home, along with four other critters. So, the kennel gets an additional $15.00 per day for Enzio and $25.00 per day for Ernie. The math is scary...we put out approximately $40 per day for Ernie and Enzio and $60-$80 per day for Rudy, Tigger and Rex each time we travel.

It costs my husband John and I more to arrange care for our furries in our absence than it does a round-trip plane ticket to most destinations. We chalk it up to part of our responsibility being loving parents to FIVE furry kids.

I have S-T-R-U-G-G-L-E-D with finding competent care for our kids in our absence but it can be done. My hunch is that Louis would do BEST with a caring, competent kennel. And they are out there! Just don't lose hope and keep on looking!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

tonileefiore said:


> I really felt for you as I read your post. Without boring folks to tears, I want you to know how I struggle with going away due to my worries about my furry kids and my concern about competent care in my absence.
> 
> If I could be so bold, let me say DO NOT GIVE UP, search around, interview people and you will find the best fit/person for Louis. Without boring people with details, I have FIVE animals now. My two "soon-to-be" 13 year old dogs, Rudy and Tigger, and our 11 year old cat, Rex are happy with a professional dog sitter who comes into our home 3-4 times/day in our absence at the tune of $20.00 per visit...extra for weekends and holidays. Tigger had an FCE approximately 2 years ago, so I refuse to kennel him. Our sitter is costly but the dogs and Rex love here. I feel better knowing they stay cozy in our home during our absence.
> 
> ...


Finding great care in our absence is hard to do! Especially if you want to pay someone to do it. I do wince at some of the boarding costs once I add up the figures but I guess it's worth it because I do not ask for elaborate gifts for my birthday or anniversaries. And I'm sure my husband will pay anything to not have me worry and moping on our vacation!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

*One other note...*

When Tigger and Rudy were younger, they boarded very well at a kennel we used outside of New York City, where we lived. The kennel would board them together in the same unit/run all the time. When we moved to Michigan, the kennel we originally used REFUSED to board them together but DID board them side-by-side.

Do not worry about Louis's potty training in a kennel. My hunch is he will do very well...just fine. And kennel folks KNOW HOW TO DEAL WITH ACCIDENTS and potty training...it doesn't flip them out!!! Many people who own/run/work in kennels understand special needs and they will be willing to help. My cat, Enzio who I adopted at age 3 weeks is a NIGHTMARE around other people. The kennel I chose to care for he and Ernie were amazing with him during our last trip. It was Enzio's first time kenneling and while it was rough, the kennel staff managed him very well. He was alright when we got him home. He'll be going there again in a few weeks when John and I travel.

I would stay far far far away from students, college kids and non-professionals. It's just not worth it. Please seek out professionals.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so lucky that I have family who will come and stay during our trips. My cousin and her 3 kids are right now having a mini-vacation at my house. They live in a teeny-tiny 900 square ft apartment and love staying over. We have a pool. 

My only complaint is that she rearranges my cupboards and spoils the dogs. Nessie is now getting her medicine fed to her off of a spoon. :frusty: A spoon! I just toss the pills into a bowl of dry food with a little wet food. A spoon? groan... So spoiled.

If she can't stay, I always board at the vet's. It isn't the greatest but I know they are safe.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

tonileefiore said:


> When Tigger and Rudy were younger, they boarded very well at a kennel we used outside of New York City, where we lived. The kennel would board them together in the same unit/run all the time. When we moved to Michigan, the kennel we originally used REFUSED to board them together but DID board them side-by-side.
> 
> Do not worry about Louis's potty training in a kennel. My hunch is he will do very well...just fine. And kennel folks KNOW HOW TO DEAL WITH ACCIDENTS and potty training...it doesn't flip them out!!! Many people who own/run/work in kennels understand special needs and they will be willing to help. My cat, Enzio who I adopted at age 3 weeks is a NIGHTMARE around other people. The kennel I chose to care for he and Ernie were amazing with him during our last trip. It was Enzio's first time kenneling and while it was rough, the kennel staff managed him very well. He was alright when we got him home. He'll be going there again in a few weeks when John and I travel.
> 
> I would stay far far far away from students, college kids and non-professionals. It's just not worth it. Please seek out professionals.


It's so great that you have options that work for your and your kids when you travel. It didn't occur to me that the kennel would have rules against boarding together. Just like grooming places may or may not place packmates in one kennel.

I agree not to use students or college kids. At first I was swayed by how much money I'd save but I would be more worried using them. So will focus on the boarding facilities.

After talking with my husband, we may only board Louis. My other dog does well with other people watching him and he is an easy dog to watch. Potty trained, gets along with people and other dogs, trusting, well-adjusted. Louis needs special attention.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Vet has a big kennel with runs, when I board them all the two Hav's are boarded together, the other two are boarded alone. If it is not real busy (like a holiday weekend) they walk the dogs and play ball if the dog likes to play. 

I go to India a couple of times a year and I like to stay for at least two weeks, Boo Boo is boarded until the day I come home, my DH just can not give him all the care he needs, there are meds at different times, some need to be given at the same time each day, his eyes also need to be soaked and cleaned twice a day and to be honest DH is so uncomfortable with the eye issues, when Boo Boo needed shots a few years back he just could not do it. He has been boarding at the Vet for so long he is comfortable and wags his tail when he goes in. It really gives me peace of mind. 

The shy ones like Louis you have to worry they may become frightened and try to bolt. So if you found a kennel or Vet you like it might be best for Louis.

Pam, I give my guys their meds on an appetizer fork:biggrin1:


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> I am so lucky that I have family who will come and stay during our trips. My cousin and her 3 kids are right now having a mini-vacation at my house. They live in a teeny-tiny 900 square ft apartment and love staying over. We have a pool.
> 
> My only complaint is that she rearranges my cupboards and spoils the dogs. Nessie is now getting her medicine fed to her off of a spoon. :frusty: A spoon! I just toss the pills into a bowl of dry food with a little wet food. A spoon? groan... So spoiled.
> 
> If she can't stay, I always board at the vet's. It isn't the greatest but I know they are safe.


I would totally use family and friends if Louis had a well-adjusted personality. Because he doesn't, I feel he requires someone who is familiar with your not-so-typical personalities, like shyness, fearfulness. Just like I'm sure it would require a certain person to handle an aggressive dog.

I find the lay person misses all the cues of a nervous dog. This is why I cannot rely on family and friends now because they act what comes natural to them (whether that is correct or incorrect) and they act based on the behavior of a balanced dog. I take Louis to the dog park and people see Louis reaching his head out to sniff. They think this is an invitation to pet, and they go in with their hands so quickly, Louis gets frightened and runs away. If he cannot run away, then he will resort to biting, which he has done with that man who grabbed him.

It's really great that you trust your family to watch your baby. I wish I had that option. Louis does like my sister when she stayed with me for a month (she lives in another state though), but my sister told me that Louis does make her nervous, because to her he's "unpredictable." I find him to be highly predictable, people just choose not to listen to what I tell them. She was playing with him once and he got really riled up with a new toy, she went into to grab the toy - not to take it away, but to grab it to play tug, and he growled and lunged his mouth at her hand. She was spooked. But I've told her constantly that he doesn't like "strangers" taking stuff away like that. Of course I need to work on this type of behavior, but he was REALLY aroused with the level of play, so wondering if that has anything to do with it. I find some of his behaviors really strange sometimes because not once has he ever growled at me, bit me, or had trouble eliminating for me - and this was when I first got him and I was still a stranger to him!! He also freaks out when strangers try to pick him up, but of course, me, as a total stranger to him, had no problem picking him up and carrying him for hours at a time the first time I met him.

morriscsps - if your arrangement works for you, keep doing it! Just keep your fridge and pantry well stocked lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We board our two boys at a boarding facility when we go on vacation. They also have doggie day care. Before I boarded them, I took them to the daycare for a half day. I also asked for recommendations from friends with dogs. I liked the feel of the facility when I visited. We have the option of boarding them together or separately. I think Finn would wear Augie out so we ask that they put them separately, but next to each other. During the day, they are allowed out to play with the day care dogs if we give permission, which are separated into large dogs and small dogs. While I wouldn't rule out all young/college aged people to pet sit, I would really have to know them well. Too many air heads. I was one myself at that age. When we only had Augie, I did have the daughter of a friend house/pet sit. That worked well - but she moved away. Now, I just feel the safest place for them is to board them.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like everyone has had positive experiences with boarding so far.

My husband told our other friends what happened. They felt bad that Louis went through what he did, and they offered to watch him for the week we're on vacation. I really trust this friend and I actually wanted him to stay at OUR house for the week to watch all our pets - but he lives on the other side of town with a dog of his own and a wife. 

They said they would watch Louis at their place. My concern is that their place is tiny (maybe a good thing though for Louis's potty habits), but they feel Louis will not be in the way and they know he is not potty trained. His wife is also OCD so I'm pretty sure they will follow instructions. I've watched their dog several times and Louis is fine with their dog. Probably the only other dog he actually likes besides his brother Leroy. I've also walked both Louis and my friend's dog together many times and they did great. In retrospect, I believe Louis does better on walks with a stranger if he is walked with a familiar dog. I will be placing my poodle with the same friends who watched my dogs this weekend. He does great at their house.

Another concern is that the entry to their place has lots of stairs. Louis is used to stairs but may look foreboding. Maybe I'm humanizing the stairs but I would think it'd be a pain in the butt taking Louis out frequently and having to climb stairs each time. 

Our friends are good people and willing to take on the responsibility. This time I will WRITE OUT a full instruction manual for Louis lol. And even have an orientation of the do's and don'ts with him. After what happened, I feel I have the right to be super-thorough and a tad bit crazy.

I'm not jumping the gun just yet and committing to their offer. I'll suggest a weekend when they are home and let Louis stay with them. It'll be a test to see how he does and if they are able to accommodate him. If it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out. My next option would be to board him.

I'm looking into having half-day daycare at the boarding facility I'm interested in in the meantime, with one-on-one play time for only my dogs (together).

I also plan on taking Louis to a formal small dog socialization class. All the dogs are off leash indoors. The trainer makes everyone walk around the room in a circle so we are always moving and that way no dog can get territorial over space. It's quite a workout! You walk for 45 minutes! You ignore your dog, no talking or eye contact. Only the trainer corrects bad behaviors. I've taken Louis once. He stuck close to me and walked right next to me the whole time. He didn't play with any dogs but he also didn't avoid or growl at dogs either. And the class is so good for him because he can still interact with humans without the fear they they will touch him, haha.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Luckily mine can stay with my mom and are fine. We have never left them for more than 2 days thoug . Mig is so extremely sensitive that I couldn't even consider a kennel (and I don't think I could mentally handle it either.) Pixie would just scoff. SO, my vacations are on the back burner for quite a while (luckily there is a bunch of fun stuff to do locally). I wish we could create a network of forum members and we could take turns sitting our babies-like extended play dates-a win-win!! I hope the perfect solution presents itself and everything works out.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I would consider using the boarding kennels' daycare facility just for the socialization aspects. If Louis gets along well there then try an overnight stay and see how he makes out. You might find that he does okay and then you have a good option. It sounds as though Louis might really benefit from learning a little independence and socialization. You might come home to a dog that is better behaved then when you left!

My kennel allows the dogs to be boarded together. I haven't actually boarded both there yet but my big dog has stayed there alone many times and loves her "sleepover parties" at daycare. They both go to daycare there and love it.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We board our two boys at a boarding facility when we go on vacation. They also have doggie day care. Before I boarded them, I took them to the daycare for a half day. I also asked for recommendations from friends with dogs. I liked the feel of the facility when I visited. We have the option of boarding them together or separately. I think Finn would wear Augie out so we ask that they put them separately, but next to each other. During the day, they are allowed out to play with the day care dogs if we give permission, which are separated into large dogs and small dogs. While I wouldn't rule out all young/college aged people to pet sit, I would really have to know them well. Too many air heads. I was one myself at that age. When we only had Augie, I did have the daughter of a friend house/pet sit. That worked well - but she moved away. Now, I just feel the safest place for them is to board them.


I know I'm a little off topic, but I am doing the same thing. My puppies are littermates and I know it is really important to let them be their own dog away from each other, so I have begun to take them to the doggie daycare both together and separately. Then I keep the other one with me, so they can have one on one time with "Mom". Now that I am comfortable with the facility and they are too, I will just use them for boarding as well. I don't travel often but I don't want to be left without an option when I do need a place. But with a nervous dog I know it's not always that easy.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know if the issue is your friends or Louis, but either way, this isn't working out for either one.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuss said:


> I would consider using the boarding kennels' daycare facility just for the socialization aspects. If Louis gets along well there then try an overnight stay and see how he makes out. You might find that he does okay and then you have a good option. It sounds as though Louis might really benefit from learning a little independence and socialization. You might come home to a dog that is better behaved then when you left!
> 
> My kennel allows the dogs to be boarded together. I haven't actually boarded both there yet but my big dog has stayed there alone many times and loves her "sleepover parties" at daycare. They both go to daycare there and love it.


I'm also on the "daycare and occasional boarding" train. My pup loves daycare more than almost anything. He gets SO excited when we show up even though we had take a car ride to get there (not his favorite). Extending it to an overnight stay is not a big deal at all.

In weekly puppy play sessions, my pup took about month to warm up to the whole socializing thing - he was always hiding behind me. The trainer put Marlowe in an expen where he could watch the action. Eventually, he started to get curious and then became clear he wanted to join in on the fun. And now, he's a social butterfly.

Doggie daycares tend be good about gauging personalities and integrating dogs. At our doggie daycare, if anyone gets too riled up, they put them in a kennel or expen to cool off. I bet if Louis is shy, they can put him in the expen to watch until he gets comfortable.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This very thing is the reason my DH doesn't want another dog. My vet puts the little dogs in crates and they only get to get out every so often to potty. Now if I am going east, I have found a wonderful kennel in Nashville, clean indoor cell like where they can have their own bed and toys and plenty of room to run around. But DH doesn't always to toward Nashville, so I stay home. Now I never did that with any other dog. My other dogs went to the local vet and I didn't think anything about it and they were never the worse for wear either. I have got to get over myself and start putting Rosie off at the vet's cause it is no fun getting left behind. As for your dog biting the person who had been chasing and finally cornered it, then score one for the dog. It was just protecting itself from what it perceived as being attacked. I would never give it another thought unless your dog starts biting you. And really who has 6 large dogs in their house?


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I wouldn't let my family near my dogs without supervision, much less let them take care of any or all of them. first of all, my family didn't grow up with dogs, so that rules them out right there. also, two of my sibs, have 3 kids a piece, and they don't know how to interact with dogs either. 
The only one I would trust is my SIL, b/c she grew up with dogs, and she misses having one but my brother won't let her, ha! but with 3 kids in tow, I know any dog would be terrorized by the kids. they don't know any better.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I would not board my dogs. I know some dogs are fine with it, but I don't think mine would handle it well at all. I have someone come and stay at my house. With Louie, I would think that would be your best solution. There are a few different ways you can go with getting someone to stay there. I used to work for a petsitter and stay at people's homes for them, it was around $125 a day. I had a girl who used to stay here with my dogs, but she moved away for a job. She worked with my groomer and she was great. I trusted her and paid her $65 a night or so. 

Currently, I found 2 girls who I really like on Sittercity.com. They are both school teachers and great. Claire is in her early 30's, single and lives in an apartment. She loves moving into my home and is fantastic with the dogs. She volunteers at a local animal rescue and is a true animal lover. She was a great find. She works as a teacher and also as a nanny in the summer, so her schedule is limiting. Molly is married and just finished grad school for teaching. She is in her mid 20s and a sweetheart. She is looking for a permanent teaching job. She is off all summer, so she can be here with the dogs most of the time. She and her husband move right in with the dogs. I pay $65 a night for them and $45 if I need Claire for the nights and someone else to come in the middle of the day. My point is that if you look at a site like that, you may be able to find someone who can help with your situation.

You can get an idea of what kind of sitters are in your area if you search the website. You can't contact anyone without signing up. I can't remember what it cost, but may $30 for a month. I found it well worth it. 

PS - Cassie bit my neighbor once and I was so upset. He was around 13 at the time and she had just come to be with us for fostering. She did not like to be picked up by strangers and he went to grab her. She screamed at him. He didn't listen to her or me and tried again, and she snapped at him. She drew blood. I was so upset. After I spoke to everyone about it, they explained that she tried to warn him and was just protecting herself. I think your little guy was clearly doing the same thing.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I did peruse sittercity.com when I was thinking of having someone stay at my home. At this point, I'd rather just go with a boarding facility. I just do not feel like dealing with college age kids. I'm not even sure if Louis will like boarding; that is why I want to try the half-day daycare. If he is okay with it, then I can progress to an overnight stay so he can get used to the place.

The problem with my friends is that when they come to my home, they see Louis being playful and social. That is only because I am there. Of course he will still watch "strangers" intently to see what they do. They see a very biddable Louis, one who comes when called, one who goes outside and pees, one who is walking so well on the leash. Take me out of the equation and everything falls apart. My friend and I both said "I'm sure he'll be fine" when I left him at her house, and it didn't go too well! My other friends who are offering to watch him for a test weekend said "I'm sure all will be fine." I don't think they know what they're in for!

Louis gives PLENTY of warning when he is not comfortable with a situation. People are just dumb and choose to ignore them. At least now when Louis growls and someone asks jokingly if he'll bite, I can say YES, now leave him alone!

Brady's mom, what is it with people wanting to pick up dogs when clearly they do not want to be picked up?? Sounds like your neighbor deserved it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Another option is to find someone who is a petsitter, but takes dogs into their homes for while you are away. This is usually less expensive than having someone stay in your home. Usually they are home most of the day with occasional errands, etc... We were lucky enough to find someone who limits the number to 4 dogs staying at any one time... They have two dogs, and we have two...so our dogs know each other. I would look for someone who limits the number of dogs. 6 would be the top I would feel comfortable with. 

We spent a great deal of time with this couple and their dogs before we left the boys with them... We all went for park walks, neighborhood walks, let all four dogs play in our yard and also in their yard and their house. 

I just didn't feel comfortable boarding the boys in a kennel. And this was actually less expensive. 

I also feel for you and understand about the biting. Jasper has a mail/mailman problem... We were working on it and I was trying to "settle" him and one last piece of mail came through the slot... Jasper whipped his head around and bit my wrist so hard. It really hurt like he'll... The minute he did it he ran and hid and then came to me all submissive... I cried for two hours, I felt I betrayed him by not working through it sooner. I was so worried it would happen to someone else. So after a good cry... We got a trainer to train us. Jasper is not perfect, mail still excites him. But he is much more reliable. 

I think you can't just protect Louis and his sensitivity. You need to work on making him feel more secure in more situations. It is so much work! And it actually never ends, it does get easier , and it is so worth it. 

Good luck.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you tried boarding him with the breeder?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant remember Louis background? I think if you have a friend willing to care for him it would be better than a boarding place. It just seems he is coming along from when you got him and a friend would be more of a companion to him than a cage. ( wasn't he caged a bunch as a puppy?) I would give the other friend a try. Just for Louise's sake. The experience may be good for him. He isn't mean I think he is scared. If your friend is nice to him maybe his confidence will improve. It sound's like you have some really good friends and you need to go and have a good time!. Or you could see if the place would take him without a reservation if it wasn't working out at your friends.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*Small steps*

I cannot board Louis with his breeder because they are several states away.

I had my friend (the one who agreed to watch him for the week we are gone on vacation) come by today to walk Louis around the block.

I have several options for the walk: collar and two types of harnesses.

One of the harnesses I know Louis cannot slip out of, and it will be safer on the walk (he bolts when scared, and he spooks easily). So I asked my friend to put the harness on. I didn't coach him through it, just told him to put it on as if he were with Louis on his own. First, Louis would not let him grab him or pick him up (which I knew would happen). Louis backed away, and my friend tried several times, and then Louis sprang out from his arms and growled. So no go with the harness! He accepted the collar though. Louis allows me to pick him up in any position and even put clothing on him. He just freaks out with "strangers" (he's seen our friend several times).

I gave my friend a treat bag and he walked him around the neighborhood. Luckily, Louis peed a couple of times, and each time he was rewarded with a treat. On the way back to the house, a small dog charged at them as they walked by. Louis freaked and tried to bolt, but my friend stopped calmly, which made the charging dog stop, and let Louis calm down for a second, and they continued to walk. My friend handled it very well!

I think Louis will do fine with him. My friend is taking him for the weekend for a trial run next Saturday, but before that, I'd like to take him to my friends place to introduce him to the new environment.

I believe my friend will do a great job watching Louis. He told me he saw a dog get hit by a car in front of him today, and as he was telling me, he had tears in his eyes (so did I, such a sad story) - so I KNOW he knows the importance of doggie safety.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am so lucky that I have family who will come and stay during our trips. My cousin and her 3 kids are right now having a mini-vacation at my house. They live in a teeny-tiny 900 square ft apartment and love staying over. We have a pool.
> 
> My only complaint is that she rearranges my cupboards and spoils the dogs. Nessie is now getting her medicine fed to her off of a spoon. :frusty: A spoon! I just toss the pills into a bowl of dry food with a little wet food. A spoon? groan... So spoiled.
> 
> If she can't stay, I always board at the vet's. It isn't the greatest but I know they are safe.


Of course a spoon! If you leave you have to let them be spoiled while you are gone!! LOL My two are lucky they go to "the farm with my daughter "auntie Dionne" her husband and two Aussies. They love it.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> I think Louis will do fine with him. My friend is taking him for the weekend for a trial run next Saturday, but before that, I'd like to take him to my friends place to introduce him to the new environment.
> 
> I believe my friend will do a great job watching Louis.


I hope so, because I'd be scared another friendship might be marred from issues with Louis.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*Test weekend!*

Louis is staying with my friends for the weekend to test it out. He'll be there tonight, Sunday, and come back Monday morning. It's not that long, but as soon as he left I already missed him. Yes, even with the paranoia of having to watch him all the time because he's not potty trained. I feel like I have nothing to do and just sitting in the living room like a bump on a log.

I wrote out instructions for them. I REALLY hope it helps. Also bought an expensive, comfy carrier so that he doesn't have to be picked up. I've trained him to accept the carrier by putting treats in there, keeping him in the carrier for a few minutes to an hour just relaxing, then I let him out. I also put him in the carrier and drove around in the car and came home to desensitize him.

I got a phonecall saying that Louis threw up in the carrier. I got the carrier to avoid throwing up but I guess it was my mistake to feed him before he left for the car ride, although he had an hour to settle and digest. I'll note that for next time. I got a report that he was peeing on the walks just fine. I hope he can relax there.

My poodle (Leroy) keeps wandering around looking for Louis. It's funny cause you wonder if a house with multiple dogs would get annoyed with each other. When my friends left, Leroy walked around the crate area (their crates are right next to each other), then around the kitchen, then he went to the front door and just stared out the window. Then he sniffed the stairs and stared at it (my friends were sitting there when we were packing up Louis's stuff). He's still wandering around as I type this.

I left to run errands earlier today, crated Louis and left Leroy out. My husband was looking for Leroy so he could crate him when he had to leave the house. He couldn't find him anywhere! It's kinda hard to misplace a giant poodle. He didn't see him downstairs, and asked our house guests to search upstairs. My husband found Leroy chilling in his crate next to Louis. Leroy has no negative views of the crate but he rarely goes in there to lay down. He usually wants to be close to all the action and people. I guess because I wasn't there, he gravitated towards his next closest packmate. I'm so glad Louis and Leroy love each other, and it's a shame I cannot send them away together.


----------



## perrinc (Aug 4, 2012)

I totally get what you are saying about the worry. I would feel uncomfortable having someone I don't know alone in my house. But.. lock up your valueables, set up a webcam so you can see what happens when you leave. Try it for one night first to see how your baby does and then watch the web cam to see what he/she did with your baby. Then you can feel trust to use them again. Also, check with your vet, sometimes the technicians will pet sit, usually they are students trying to become a vet, so who better, someone who would know if there is an emergency and you know they love animals. Also, for training we went with a company called Bark Busters, they come to your house and teach you how to deal with behavioral issues, I have used them twice now and would highly recommend. Ask your vet for specialist in area, they are a great resource. A nervous dog may bite, so work on it for sure, so you have peace of mind. With our Havie, we started doing doggie daycare and they board and they have webcams so you can watch. We have not left overnight yet, but they say do it for one night, then work up to two nights, then 4 nights, then 7. Cause I know we all need vacations!!! I know it can be an expense, but worth your peace of mind. But again, you will have to work on behavior issues. We use the bell for training and it took til he is 8 months old before he totally stopped accidents. If your dog is nervous, that will add to accidents. BEST WISHES, I know it is stressful the leave them alone !!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope it works out good so you can go off on your trip relaxed and have a great time. Next year I think you should go somewhere that is dog friendly I think you would have a better time.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*Louis is back!*

He did really well! No accidents at my friend's place. They were able to put the harness on him with no problems. Got along fine with their dog (who I've dogsat at my house before so they are familiar with each other). My friend said Louis "peed like a champ outside." This makes me feel SO much better about leaving him there.

I realized it was so BORING without Louis at my house. My poodle Leroy was also bored. He kept wandering around and being mopey. I also realized that I actually stick with a walking schedule when he's around. I also play with my dogs a lot more because of Louis. In summary, without Louis, I become a complacent dog owner and it is boring without him. He keeps me on my toes!

As soon as Louis walked in the door, he was jumping at my legs and so excited. I shuffled him outside and he pooped. He zoomed back inside, ran around, jumped up at my friend's and husband's legs. He RLH through the house some more, I shuffled him outside, he peed, zoomed back inside and RLH all downstairs and upstairs. He was going crazy zooming around on the bed and the whole upstairs. Sounded like a bunch of horses running. Louis and Leroy also played and mouthed each other on the bed (Louis rolling around the bed while Leroy smothered him with his head and torso).

I can relax knowing he'll be okay with my friends for a week. For Thanksgiving, I hope to stay in log cabins that are dog friendly.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:whoo:

That's great news, I know how hard you've been trying to work this out. I only have Timmy and when he's not around it's very boring, my cats just sleep all day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> He did really well! No accidents at my friend's place. They were able to put the harness on him with no problems. Got along fine with their dog (who I've dogsat at my house before so they are familiar with each other). My friend said Louis "peed like a champ outside." This makes me feel SO much better about leaving him there.
> 
> I realized it was so BORING without Louis at my house. My poodle Leroy was also bored. He kept wandering around and being mopey. I also realized that I actually stick with a walking schedule when he's around. I also play with my dogs a lot more because of Louis. In summary, without Louis, I become a complacent dog owner and it is boring without him. He keeps me on my toes!
> 
> ...


What a relief to have found someone who actually took the time to understand your little guy!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*Update on vacation*

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but thought I'd give in update on how Louis did while my husband and I went on a cruise for a week at the end of August.

We had another set of friends watch Louis (second set of friends we test ran earlier) - and Louis did really well! No accidents, and when we went to go pick him up, he did not want to leave!

I dogsat the dog of the same friends' this past weekend while they were out of town, when they came to pick up their dog, Louis was SO excited to see them. After they left, Louis sat in front of the window, staring out and waiting. He would change positions, but only to look out different windows, and he sat with his chin perched on the window sill. It was so cute. I can breathe a big sigh of relief knowing that he was well taken care of.

I doubt he could ever stay at my other friend's place (the ones with six large dogs) because, no matter how nice my friends are to him, I think he associates the large dogs, that he doesn't like, and being overwhelmed, with them.

I am happy to report that we had guests over couple of days ago, and Louis liked a female guest. I was very surprised because he took to her so quickly. Seeing his confidence grow really makes me proud!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH, I'm so glad to hear this!! Yay!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay louis!!! What a relief for you, too!!!


----------

